# A thank you to KBoards authors



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Starting next week, we're going to periodically publish promotions for books appearing in KBoards signatures.

At a random time, we'll pull eight books from the signatures of authors who have recently posted in the Writers' Cafe. We'll then highlight those books in our blog, Facebook feed, Twitter channel, and email newsletter. We'll also provide a link for "more books from KB authors" that goes to this page.

It's a small way of thanking you all for making this community such a success.

- Harvey and the mods

~~~

Not sure how to create a forum signature with your books? Use this tool.

Not sure how to have your books appear on our books page? Here's how to set up your book profile.


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

What a cool idea, Harvey. Very kind of you.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Cool! Thanks so much for supporting us!!!!


----------



## deanna c (May 31, 2014)

Wow, that's such a generous thing to do. Thanks


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Uh oh, Harvey. You done did it now.


----------



## ArchangelEST (Jan 19, 2015)

Great stuff! Thanks!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Great idea, Harvey!

Thanks
Debra


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

A very cool idea - Thanx!


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

Cool. Very cool.


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

That's very cool. Thanks Harvey!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm looking forward to seeing how this goes.


----------



## Sara C (Apr 30, 2014)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Cheers, Harvey!


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, my gosh! Now we'll never shut up! You've released the Kraken! (Wish I knew how to do gifs.) 
But thank you! It's a lovely idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2015)

Just a nefarious plan to make us lurkers post more....


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

That's outstanding! Just when I thought KBoards couldn't possibly get any better, you come up with such a wonderfully generous plan. Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice indeed! Thank you!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

That's very kind, Harvey. Thank you!


----------



## timstevens (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks, Harvey - very generous of you.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Cool! I love kboards


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

YOU DA MAN, HARVE!


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Thanks! That's a really nice gesture.


----------



## Kenson (Dec 8, 2014)

Not being of the American persuasion I have a linguistic objection to describing this as cool.  However, I do think it is really jolly good.

Thanks Harvey


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Very sweet of you, Harvey!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

What a lovely idea!


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

Thanks, Harvey. That's very kind of you.


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you so much Harvey,
I honestly believe KBoards is the best forum I've ever joined and KBoarders are some of the most insightful and friendly people around


----------



## Mark Tyson (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

How generous of you. Thanks for doing this. It helps authors AND it helps readers! A win-win.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Woah! That's awesome  Thanks, Harvey!!


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Kenson said:


> Not being of the American persuasion I have a linguistic objection to describing this as cool. However, I do think it is really jolly good.
> 
> Thanks Harvey


Daebak! Finally gave me an excuse to put something back into my sig.


----------



## mbroadway (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Harvey! New guy here. I have been trying to find out how you add book covers to your signature on here, but so far, no luck. Can anyone tell me the procedure for doing that? And, by the way, I love you idea. Thanks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

How kind, Harvey. Thank you!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Hugs to Harvey!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mbroadway said:


> Hey Harvey! New guy here. I have been trying to find out how you add book covers to your signature on here, but so far, no luck. Can anyone tell me the procedure for doing that? And, by the way, I love you idea. Thanks.


Check out the first post. Harvey put a link to the signature tool. It's very easy to us.

Harvey, do you ever stop thinking up new ideas to make Kboards better? Thanks so much.


----------



## KReadnour (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow! That's really nice of you guys! Thanks.


----------



## mbroadway (Dec 2, 2010)

A big THANK YOU to Gertie.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a feeling you're gonna make a lot of writers really happy, Harvey. Thanks for creating this place.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

That's an excellent idea, Harvey!


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

So will it help my chances any if I add the words, "Pick me! Pick meeeee!" to my sig?  Seriously, Harvey, this is awesome with a side of garlic fries, and I join in thanking you and the mods!


----------



## Indiecognito (May 19, 2014)

Yeaaaaaaaa----D'oh!


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

Aw, man, you just gave me the perfect excuse to spend more time here! 

Seriously, thanks


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Just one more reason why I love this place. Thank YOU, moderators, for everything you do.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Wow, Harvey, that's amazing


----------



## David Dire (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow, that's a great chance. Kboards couldn't be better. Really helpful!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you Harvey!


----------



## TechnicianCerberus (Feb 14, 2015)

That sounds great, thanks!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

That's... incredible and generous. Thank you Harvey!


----------



## JRHolmes (Mar 6, 2014)

And does wonders to highlight the diversity of the writers here on the KBoards.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank YOU, Harvey! 

Rue


----------



## kimberlyloth (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Harvey!!! We think this place is pretty cool too .


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Claire Frank (Jul 28, 2014)

Very cool! Thanks Harvey and the Kboards mods!


----------



## nek07 (Nov 12, 2014)

It's like a free lottery ticket without having to put up money. 

    Thanks.

    It's a good way to show ( not tell ) authors that book promoters, like you, are not all about money.

    Random acts of kindness are very cool, Harvey, and this seems to be one of them.


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

Now that's the way to end a Friday the 13th. Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## Alba Arango author (Dec 29, 2012)

Harvey, you rock.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Great idea, Harvey and mods.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

What a nice idea.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for another great idea, Harvey.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

That's a great gesture. Thank you, Harvey!   And thank you KBoards!


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Sweet! And don't forget the K Boards Stories on the Go anthology. I've been reading through the stories slowly while sitting in waiting rooms, etc, and it's an awesome sampler of the different types of writing among us.


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

Thanks very much! This sounds great!


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Christine Tate (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you for offering a way to get more exposure!


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Just when I thought Kboards couldn't get any better, it does! Thanks so much for this.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey!!!


----------



## doolittle03 (Feb 13, 2015)

That's a really nice message to read after a tough day at the office! Thank you, Harvey and ya know ... *eyes covers in sig* .....


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Amazing! Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks, Harvey! That's a really great--and generous!--idea.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Harvey this is a horrible idea! I mean, it's not fair to all of the other authors who are not on Kboards! What about them? I think you need to rethink this system so that's it fair for everyone and doesn't penalize the poor, poor authors out there who haven't heard about this forum. And what about readers? What are you going to promote about them? Shouldn't their awesomeness be acknowledged too? I mean, I thought this was a board for both readers AND authors, that's what I keep hearing . . . 

I AM TOTALLY JOKING I JUST FIGURED WE NEEDED A BIT OF NORMAL "DISCUSSION" ADDED TO THIS THREAD!!!  LOVE THE MODS HERE AND I THINK THIS IDEA IS BRILLIANT AND A GREAT WAY TO ENCOURAGE LESS ANONYMITY.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great idea. Is the 'random' going to include different time zones? I don't want to miss anything


----------



## GwynnEWhite (May 23, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Now to hurry up and actually get these books published...


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! Thanks so much, Harvey!


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

that's a really great idea!  Thanks!


----------



## Mxz (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks!  I'm going to have to come out of hiding now.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

You rock, Harvey!


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you, Harvey. People named Harvey are always the best!


----------



## over and out (Sep 9, 2011)

Fantastic idea, thank you!!!


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

Thank you...now there's another reason to post here, besides all the other great reasons...like getting help and great advice.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Mitns said:


> Thanks! I'm going to have to come out of hiding now.


Heh heh. I think this was just a cunning strategy to get all the lurkers to show themselves.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

A kind "Thank you," in return. That's fantastic!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks, Harvey, that's very nice of you


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

What a great idea! And if it encourages more people to put their covers in their sigs, that's all to the good. I can't be the only one who loves looking at everyone's cover art.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonderful idea, thank you!


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

That's just wonderful, Harvey! Thank you so much for your generosity. 

Imho, KB's is the best board on the internet.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

** Gratuitous post to make myself visible. **

Just kidding!  Great and generous idea, Harvey.  We appreciate it.


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

Meh, this still won't get me to post more often or put books in my sig.  The reward (and I use that term loosely since I've read for two years that KBoards promotions are meh) isn't worth the risk.

EDIT: hmm, seems like one of my old threads that advertised some ancient books of mine was removed.  Coincidence?


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Just wanted to add my thanks to all of the other thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Ooh - what a fab idea! How kind of you.


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome! That's something that would never happen on the Amazon forums. Love the Kboard Community!


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you, Harvey. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

Great idea. Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A few random moments ago, we selected books from the signatures of twelve KBoards members who had posted recently in the Writers' Cafe. We've put those books in a promotion in our blog, facebook, twitter feed, and email newsletter. We hope it gives an added bit of visibility for your books. Thanks for being KB members!

http://kboards.blogspot.com/2015/03/books-from-kboards-authors-tuesday-mar.html


----------



## cbaku (Jan 2, 2015)

Now that's a splendid idea! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Josh St. John (Feb 3, 2012)

So awesome!

Congrats those that got picked!


----------



## CJAnderson (Oct 29, 2014)

This is completely random?


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Thank you, Harvey.  What a great help that will be for many authors. Thank you.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

CJAnderson said:


> This is completely random?


I chose a random point in time and then looked at recent posts in the Writers' Cafe, and picked the first book in the sig of those posts that had a signature.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is awesome, Harvey. Congrats to the featured authors! And yay, Harvey, for doing this


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Obviously, my feeble mental powers did not influence the selection process. That'll teach me to hire former Psychic Network employees as tutors.   Seriously,  congrats to the lucky 12! May it lead to many sales.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh wow! Thank you so much Harvey and the team  

Now I can justify that all those hours spent here in the cafe were not just for pleasure


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

How nice, Harvey! 

KBoards has turned into my tuition-free grad school with some of the best, most generous teachers.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you so much! I have facebooked, tweeted and google #1'd this list.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha, thanks!

My book is free


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Excellent innovation!

Thanks a lot for doing this, Harvey.

Philip


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for giving back, Harvey. Not that you need to. The conversations on KBoards provide me with so much already.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Great idea. Very generous, Harvey. Congrats to those who got picked!


----------



## David Dire (Feb 6, 2015)

Harvey said:


> A few random moments ago, we selected books from the signatures of twelve KBoards members who had posted recently in the Writers' Cafe. We've put those books in a promotion in our blog, facebook, twitter feed, and email newsletter. We hope it gives an added bit of visibility for your books. Thanks for being KB members!
> 
> http://kboards.blogspot.com/2015/03/books-from-kboards-authors-tuesday-mar.html


Ah huh. I wondered why when I just checked my Amazon dashboard there'd been a good sudden uptick in free downloads of Newlander. 

Now I know why. Thanks so much!

Tweeted and Facebooked the page. Thanks again for the exposure Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A few moments ago, we once again grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] NightmarZ: Asylum (Z Series Book 1), by Irma Geddon[br] Deadly Eyes: A Caribbean Murder Mystery, by Michael Meyer[br] The Marvelous Land of Oz [Illustrated], by L. Frank Baum[br] Value Investing: A Value Investor's Journey Through The Unknown..., by J. Lukas Neely[br] The Eden Plague (Plague Wars Series Book 0), by David VanDyke[br] With the Headmaster's Approval (every school deserves a hero - especially St Mary's ...), by Jan Hurst-Nicholson[br] A Bit(e) of Discretion, Please (Dreamer Book 1), by T. A. Miles[br] Death among the Roses: a Melanie Hart Mystery (Melanie Hart Cozy Mysteries Book 1), by Anna Drake[br]


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, wow!   thank you!!

Congrats to everyone else!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

So Harvey, what you're saying is that we should post more often? You're just making it harder for us to tear ourselves away from the board to write.  

No, just kidding. Truly, this is fabulous. Really appreciate everything you do for us. This is the best place to hang out as a writer.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A few moments ago, we once again grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] Worse Than Senseless Things: A Science Fiction Thriller, by J Battle[br] The Healers' Road (The Balance Academy), by S.E. Robertson[br] Seven Days From Sunday (An MP-5 CIA Series Thriller Book 1), by M.H. Sargent[br] Minor Gods: Summoners Book One, by A.M. Yates[br] Year of Living Blonde (Sweet Life in Seattle, Book 1), by Andrea Simonne[br] Immortal, by Gene Doucette[br] Midnight Confessions, by Tammi Labrecque[br] The Secret Language of Crows, by Thea Atkinson[br]


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Am thrilled Jan Hurst got picked! One of the nicest peeps on here.
Also happy for Dapper David VanDyke; actually made my day to
see so many great covers selected all around.

I've always said: KB is more fun than a barrel of drunken chimps.

Atta boy, Harve!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A few moments ago, we once again grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        
[br][br] The Phoenix Project Series: Books 1-3: The Phoenix Project, The Reformation, and Revelation, by M. R. Pritchard[br] Bone Carved: A Soul Shamans Short Story, by Cady Vance[br] Ghost No More (Ghost No More Series Book 2), by CeeCee James[br] The Chosen, by Annette Gisby[br] The Wishing Coin: A Modern Fairy Tale Novella, by Antara Man[br] Ruined (The Seraphim Series Book 1), by Sophia Stafford[br] Suckers: A Horror Novel, by Z. Rider[br]The Seventh Sons (Sycamore Moon Book 1), by Domino Finn[br]


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, thank you for including my book! I don't post often, so I thought I was an unlikely candidate. I am so pleased.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks so much Harvey.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Not sure why I haven't seen this thread until now, but that's very cool!


----------



## sophia ann (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I also missed this thread earlier. Very nice idea!


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you, Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A few moments ago, we once again grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] A Virtue of Marriage: A Pride & Prejudice Novel Variation (The Moralities of Marriage Book 2), by Elizabeth Ann West[br] Razor Wire: Razor Trilogy One (Razor Thriller-Romance Novella Book 1), by Nadine Doolittle[br] Pisces: A Zodiac Twin Flame Novel Book 1 (The Zodiac Twin Flame Series), by Rachel Medhurst[br] Changing Lanes: Navigating Life's Detours, Disruptions, and Disappointments to Find Hope, by Mary Martin[br] Imperfect Justice: Book 6 (Cowboy Justice Association), by Olivia Jaymes[br] When Least Expected (The Women of Lakeshore Drive Book 1), by Sheryl Fawcett[br] Hidden Falls (Silverlake City Stories Book 1), by Stephanie Marks[br] The Legend of the Bloodstone (Time Walkers Book 1), by E.B. Brown[br]


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!  Love Kboards!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you, Harvey. This is truly appreciated!


----------



## 80593 (Nov 1, 2014)

Such a cool thing to do. As a reader I find a lot of books in Kboards sigs.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

I must of missed this at some point but thank you!!


----------



## Stephanie Marks (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you so much, Harvey and kboards!


----------



## doolittle03 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ack! Best news I've had today! (And it's been a good day...) Thank you KBoards!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Kirkee said:


> Am thrilled Jan Hurst got picked! One of the nicest peeps on here.
> Also happy for Dapper David VanDyke; actually made my day to
> see so many great covers selected all around.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Kirkee


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Fabulous!!! Thank you, Harvey!!!!!  



Harvey said:


> A few moments ago, we once again grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] A Virtue of Marriage: A Pride & Prejudice Novel Variation (The Moralities of Marriage Book 2), by Elizabeth Ann West[br] Razor Wire: Razor Trilogy One (Razor Thriller-Romance Novella Book 1), by Nadine Doolittle[br] Pisces: A Zodiac Twin Flame Novel Book 1 (The Zodiac Twin Flame Series), by Rachel Medhurst[br] Changing Lanes: Navigating Life's Detours, Disruptions, and Disappointments to Find Hope, by Mary Martin[br] Imperfect Justice: Book 6 (Cowboy Justice Association), by Olivia Jaymes[br] When Least Expected (The Women of Lakeshore Drive Book 1), by Sheryl Fawcett[br] Hidden Falls (Silverlake City Stories Book 1), by Stephanie Marks[br] The Legend of the Bloodstone (Time Walkers Book 1), by E.B. Brown[br]


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't consent


----------



## HMLynn (May 1, 2015)

Having only recently discovered the joy of Kboards, this is just another example of top notch work by the Kboards team.

Thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A few moments ago, we grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] SUPERPOWERED (Click Your Poison), by James Schannep[br] Hypton 14, by Morgan Hadley[br] To Tempt The Saint (The Reluctant Bride Collection Book 4), by Megan Bryce[br] Bill The Vampire (The Tome of Bill Book 1), by Rick Gualtieri[br] The Black Dragon: A Claire-Agon Dragon Book, by Salvador Mercer[br] Tales From The Tangled Wood: Six Stories to SERIOUSLY Creep You Out, by Steve Vernon[br] He's the One: A Collection of Six Sweet Gay Romances, by Carol Davis[br] INK: Red, by Al K. Line[br]


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Harvey said:


> A few moments ago, we grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] SUPERPOWERED (Click Your Poison), by James Schannep[br] Hypton 14, by Morgan Hadley[br] To Tempt The Saint (The Reluctant Bride Collection Book 4), by Megan Bryce[br] Bill The Vampire (The Tome of Bill Book 1), by Rick Gualtieri[br] The Black Dragon: A Claire-Agon Dragon Book, by Salvador Mercer[br] Tales From The Tangled Wood: Six Stories to SERIOUSLY Creep You Out, by Steve Vernon[br] He's the One: A Collection of Six Sweet Gay Romances, by Carol Davis[br] INK: Red, by Al K. Line[br]


WOOT! I'm doing the Harvey dance while clapping my hands to the Ann rhythm and singing the Betsy banner! 

Oh yeah baby!

Thanks Kboards!
SM


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Harvey said:


> A few moments ago, we grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] SUPERPOWERED (Click Your Poison), by James Schannep[br] Hypton 14, by Morgan Hadley[br] To Tempt The Saint (The Reluctant Bride Collection Book 4), by Megan Bryce[br] Bill The Vampire (The Tome of Bill Book 1), by Rick Gualtieri[br] The Black Dragon: A Claire-Agon Dragon Book, by Salvador Mercer[br] Tales From The Tangled Wood: Six Stories to SERIOUSLY Creep You Out, by Steve Vernon[br] He's the One: A Collection of Six Sweet Gay Romances, by Carol Davis[br] INK: Red, by Al K. Line[br]
> 
> YAY - thanks kindly, Harvey!


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

Very cool idea, and thank you in return! What I've learned on these boards has been invaluable, and is still (for me, and many, many indie authors, I'd imagine) the go-to place to learn how to self-publish the right way.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you, Harvey!


----------



## Al K. Line (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, that's a nice surprise. Thank you Harvey


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Harvey said:


> A few moments ago, we grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] SUPERPOWERED (Click Your Poison), by James Schannep[br] Hypton 14, by Morgan Hadley[br] To Tempt The Saint (The Reluctant Bride Collection Book 4), by Megan Bryce[br] Bill The Vampire (The Tome of Bill Book 1), by Rick Gualtieri[br] The Black Dragon: A Claire-Agon Dragon Book, by Salvador Mercer[br] Tales From The Tangled Wood: Six Stories to SERIOUSLY Creep You Out, by Steve Vernon[br] He's the One: A Collection of Six Sweet Gay Romances, by Carol Davis[br] INK: Red, by Al K. Line[br]


Thank you so much, Harvey! I'm tickled to be included!


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block (Oct 29, 2014)

That's a great idea. I just love kboards. Although it's easy to get addicted to it and not do any writing


----------



## V. L. Dreyer (May 11, 2015)

Oh, what a nice thing to do!  I'm so glad my friend recommended the boards, this is such a great community.  And yeah, I have the same problem Gerald.  I'm supposed to be editing my next book, but... I'm obviously not. LOL.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We've grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] 49 DAYS, by Erik Hamre[br] Seeking Vengeance: (ATF Romantic Suspense), by M.P. McDonald[br] A Fistful of Earth (Chronicles of Marsdenfel Book 2), by Misti Wolanski[br] Flight To Exile, by Chris Reher[br] The Lady in Blue: A Grunge Gods and Graveyards Mystery, by Kimberly G. Giarratano[br] Echo (The Elan Series Book 1), by Tracie Roberts[br] Raining Men and Corpses: A Fun Cozy Mystery (A Raina Sun Mystery Book 1), by Anne R. Tan
Marie's Journey (The Ginecean Chronicles Book 2), by Monica La Porta[br]


----------



## Brevoort (Jan 27, 2014)

Harvey said:


> Starting next week, we're going to periodically publish promotions for books appearing in KBoards signatures.


That's a pretty classy move. Thank you


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah!!! Thanks, Harvey, for featuring my book! I'm sharing it everywhere


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

Woohoo! Thanks Harvey.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey! Much appreciated!


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for supporting us, Harvey!


----------



## Tracie (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow! Thanks Harvey and other KBoards Admin. What a nice surprise.


----------



## AJ_Powers (Apr 13, 2011)

That's really cool of you guys to do. Bravo.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Harvey said:


> We've grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] 49 DAYS, by Erik Hamre[br] Seeking Vengeance: (ATF Romantic Suspense), by M.P. McDonald[br] A Fistful of Earth (Chronicles of Marsdenfel Book 2), by Misti Wolanski[br] Flight To Exile, by Chris Reher[br] The Lady in Blue: A Grunge Gods and Graveyards Mystery, by Kimberly G. Giarratano[br] Echo (The Elan Series Book 1), by Tracie Roberts[br] Raining Men and Corpses: A Fun Cozy Mystery (A Raina Sun Mystery Book 1), by Anne R. Tan
> Marie's Journey (The Ginecean Chronicles Book 2), by Monica La Porta[br]
> [/quote
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A few moments ago, we once again grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] Burglary Blues (Lexie Sarcone/Michael Riley Romantic Suspense Book 1), by Elisa Archer[br] The Devil's Beating His Wife, by Siobhán Béabhar[br] Taiwan Tales - One Country, Eight Stories: a Multicultural Perspective, by Katrina A. Brown[br] #Berlin45: The Final Days of Hitler's Third Reich (Hashtag Histories), by Philip Gibson[br] Wedding Day Blues "Sistas": A Southern Family Comedy, by Mae Daniels[br] Nolander (Emanations, an urban fantasy series Book 1), by Becca Mills[br] Bound In Blue: Book One Of The Sword Of Elements, by Heather Hamilton-Senter[br] Rita Johansen's Ablaze Life: The Radiant Cookbook, 25 Tasty Grain-Free, Dairy-Free and Paleo Recipes for Radiance, by Rita Johansen[br]


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Awww ... thank you! So kind.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow! So cool!

Thanks a lot, Harvey.

Philip


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Just saw this. You're the best, Harvey.


----------



## BBGriffith (Mar 13, 2012)

Saw a bump in downloads, sourced it back to a very kind plug on the Kboards blog! Just wanted to say thanks, Harvey.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

I noticed that feature in the email yesterday and thought: Very Cool! Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

That's a really cool idea. Thank you for doing this for us!


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

How have I missed this post for so long? What an awesome thing to do.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A few moments ago, we once again grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] THE FOREVER GIRL: (Forever Girl Series Book One), by Rebecca Hamilton[br] Body Rentals, by Mark Gardner[br] Wish in One Hand, by B.E. Sanderson[br] New Girl: Sarah Reilly, Zombie Killer: Book 1, by Carina Sanfey[br] The Story of my Escape: from the prisons of the Republic of Venice otherwise known as "The Leads", by Giacomo Casanova[br] Facade (Immortal Memories Book 1), by R. M. Webb[br] Shade, by Marilyn Peake[br] Murder For Neptune's Trident...A Citrus Beach Mystery (Citrus Beach Mysteries Book 1), by Victoria LK Williams[br]


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

This is a wonderful treat, Harvey. There are so many of us who have been here so long and feel overlooked most of the time. This will be like a shot in the arm for many of us.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow! What an honor!! THANK YOU!


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

That's awesome! Thank you !!!


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you, Thank you!   This was a wonderful surprise to find this evening. I have to say that joining KBoards was the smartest thing I've done since I picked up the pen and started writing. This is "icing on the cake"-chocolate icing at that!


----------



## susan_illene (Aug 10, 2014)

Somehow, I've missed this thread until now.  Awesome idea and great for those authors who are picked!  Nice of you to take the time to do it.


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

That is pretty darn cool. Huzzah!


----------



## R.V. Doon (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Harvey said:


> A few moments ago, we once again grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] THE FOREVER GIRL: (Forever Girl Series Book One), by Rebecca Hamilton[br] Body Rentals, by Mark Gardner[br] Wish in One Hand, by B.E. Sanderson[br] New Girl: Sarah Reilly, Zombie Killer: Book 1, by Carina Sanfey[br] The Story of my Escape: from the prisons of the Republic of Venice otherwise known as "The Leads", by Giacomo Casanova[br] Facade (Immortal Memories Book 1), by R. M. Webb[br] Shade, by Marilyn Peake[br] Murder For Neptune's Trident...A Citrus Beach Mystery (Citrus Beach Mysteries Book 1), by Victoria LK Williams[br]


Thank you so much, Harvey! I'm so thankful that you do this, and I'm delighted that my book's being promoted alongside some very cool books by some of my favorite KBoard authors!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Harvey! A lovely surprise to find waiting in my email on an otherwise grim Wednesday morning 

And I see my book is keeping wonderful company!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A few moments ago, we once again grabbed a few random books from signatures of author posts in the Writers' Cafe -- and we've highlighted those books in our KB blog. The books will also appear in our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and email newsletter. Thanks for being part of KBoards![br][br]        [br][br] A Thread of Time: Firesetter, Book 1, by J. Naomi Ay[br] City of Ghosts: A Mystery in Vienna, by Shawn Kobb[br] Learning To America, by E.R.R. Smith[br] Bless Me Father, by Georgette Symonds[br] 5 Minute iPhone Texting: The Beginner's Guide to iMessage, by Sam LeHardy[br] The Dangers of Islam: The Terrorist, by Helena Won[br] SEDAHLIA, by Cynthia D. Toliver[br] The Treasure Hunters Club, Book 3: The Search for Excalibur, by Sean McCartney[br]


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Hurray for those chosen, and YAY for Harvey for doing this.


----------

